# Thirty Two Exus



## clarkie5 (Sep 25, 2011)

i got a pair too,.. i haven't used them yet but they feel good around the house.


----------



## crustyicedemon (Oct 17, 2011)

They're not the best, not the worst. I had a pair a few years ago that treated me well. I have since moved on to stiffer boots, and as ur skill increases you may want stiffer boots, but for a beginner, don't sweat it, they'll do fine. Just shred hard, dont worry what gear you're rocking until its not cutting it for you. boots that fit well and are comfy is most important.


----------



## clarkie5 (Sep 25, 2011)

i had to return them,.. they where very comfortable ,.. maybe too comfortable,.. my foot moved around in the liner the liner moved in the boot,.. i need something more snug. i guess they are for people with fat/wide feet? oh well.


----------

